# 2021 roadmap and no mention of a new M camera?



## tomsop (Dec 1, 2020)

I did not read the 9 pages of comments on the 2021 roadmap article but I took away from this that there is not going to be a new M camera for 2021. I want to get 4K video - I have the M5 - I did not get the M6ii because no viewfinder. I have the best of the native M lenses so hate to switch to a different camera so I am just putting the M5 on the shelf and using my 11 pro iPhone for video.


----------



## Czardoom (Dec 1, 2020)

The roadmap thread was specifically for the RF camera line. So only RF cameras in that particular roadmap rumor.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Dec 28, 2020)

I think we’ll see a new hobbyist M this year. It’s a high volume market and there’s a lot of competition in the APS-C mirrorless space. I bought an m6ii when it came out, but like you, I’d prefer an M5 style with an integrated viewfinder. It’s a shame, though. I think Canon could drive sales of the M more with a stronger lens selection. Fujis are used by a ton of pros, and the M6ii is just as capable a camera in most respects. But, other than the 32mm, there are no pro lenses for the system, and even that lens is hurt by the seven-blade aperture. I finally went for the Sigma 56mm this month, after tiring of waiting for an EF-M equivalent. It still seems to me that Canon has no plans for the M, but is content to see it sell.


----------



## phile (Jul 22, 2021)

tomsop said:


> I did not read the 9 pages of comments on the 2021 roadmap article but I took away from this that there is not going to be a new M camera for 2021. I want to get 4K video - I have the M5 - I did not get the M6ii because no viewfinder. I have the best of the native M lenses so hate to switch to a different camera so I am just putting the M5 on the shelf and using my 11 pro iPhone for video.


Love my.M6 mk2 with the earlier flip-up EVF


----------

